# tomatoes



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

what is causing the blooms to fall off?I don't see any insects, and seems to be on the bigger earlier planted plants. These are celebrities if it matters.

Thanks!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

My guess would be stress. We had some unusually cold weather this spring. It actually froze here April 1 and Celebrities don't tolerate that well.

Early planted can be curse in a spring like we had.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I've never used the product but I heard they make a spray for that. Friend says it works.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

thank ya'll!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Try Bloom Set.


----------



## Deadhead1 (Dec 1, 2018)

They need calcium nitrate, one tablespoon buried at the drip line.

You can thank me later.:cheers:


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

a huge thank you to the above 2 answers! I did both and tomatoes are going crazy and blooms are staying on!


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

Watch the bottom for bottom rot. They turn brown under neath and they get rotten. Could be calcium defiencey.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> a huge thank you to the above 2 answers! I did both and tomatoes are going crazy and blooms are staying on!


Great to hear! Post some pictures when you get a chance. Thanks!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

tomatoes are all I grow now, heat and weeds ran me out of the garden.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

NICE! Those are some very healthy lookin tomato plants. No blight!
Yep. If you only want to grow 1 veggie type..... Tomato is the 1 to grow.

It looks like you have an awesome view from your garden.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

actually, due to again, heat, weeds and older age, I abandoned the garden. We really missed the tomatoes, so we planted in old galvanized "wash tubs" in the front yard (we are ******** and live on a ranch) so I just walk out the front door, pick, water whatever, my gardening is done! It's called simplifying your life.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I fully intend to go out similar to the Godfather tending his tomatoes. The last thing I will give up to age will be gardening....and only then when they pry my dead hands from the hoe.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Lark.... If that is the Gardener's prayer...... then ..... AMEN!


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

POC Fishing Gal--If you're ranching, you and/ or neighbors should have some of those black molasses lick feed tubs. I've gone to them for 'maters, peppers, bush squash, etc. etc. If you set them up on two or four cinder blocks, ain't near as far down to pull weeds, fertilize, and all the other TLC requirements. I make cages out of concrete reinforcing mesh, bend them to same diameter as tub and stick them in the tub Helps to near a fence to tie the cage off to with our gentle 40 mph breezes. Bloom Set may work but nights are getting warm for blooms to hold, and any source of calcium will help with blossom end rot. Dose of Epsom salts is beneficial too--Magnesium source. Luck


----------

